# GLG - Gerard Lighting Group



## prawn_86 (19 April 2010)

Looking to float soon, trying to raise $177m from 177m shares at $1 each.

Supplies lighting products on a corporate scale, started in Adelaide but now is Australia wide. One of my good mates works for them and they seem to always be busy, but if he didnt work for them i woulndt know of them.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 April 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Looking to float soon, trying to raise $177m from 177m shares at $1 each.
> 
> Supplies lighting products on a corporate scale, started in Adelaide but now is Australia wide. One of my good mates works for them and they seem to always be busy, but if he didnt work for them i woulndt know of them.




My mum used to own a big light shop...good money in lighting etc, everythings imported and all the light shops buy from the 3 or 4 big importers/wholesalers, and theres maybe 10000 or more light shops all over the country.

GLG will prob be a nice stable low risk stock to be in.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 April 2010)

Yeh, its just the former owners of Gerard will need to stop writing off dodgy expenses (ie family boat) etc if they are to keep shareholders happy 

I've never been one for IPO's, so i'll just wait till the dust settles and see after that. Havnt even read the prospectus yet


----------



## So_Cynical (19 April 2010)

I'm not an IPO fan either, still there's punters out there with full service brokers making good money only punting on IPO's anyway for those interested heres a link to the Gerard Lighting Group site and the prospectus.

http://www.gerardlighting.com.au/index.php/362/Prospectus


----------



## prawn_86 (18 July 2012)

Takeover offer from CHAMP Private Equity at $1.05 per share to go ahead as it has been recommended by Directors who are also the larest >55% shareholders


----------



## skc (18 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Takeover offer from CHAMP Private Equity at $1.05 per share to go ahead as it has been recommended by Directors who are also the larest >55% shareholders




Interesting to see that they practically paid the IPO price - I wonder if they looked at buying GLG before it floated.

And talk about a leaky boat.


----------

